# Gesshin 1200 (and a bit about our 600)



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

So, i think the Gesshin 1200 stone is new to many of you... i know i havent had time to shoot a video of it yet, but i thought this might be a good time to tell you guys about it since i just got a bunch back in stock...

For a long time, we had the green 1000 grit stone as our medium splash and grit stone, but there were a few things i was not quite happy with. We've spent a really long time developing this new medium grit splash and go stone (and for that matter the 600 since their development was side by side).

I was looking to have a splash and go stone that had speed more like a soaking stone, tactile feedback like a soaking stone, was softer, left a smooth and even finish, and worked well on all kinds of steel. We went through a few prototypes and a lot of testing before starting production on these new stones.

The blue 1200 grit gesshin stone is our replacement for the green 1000. I like it better in every way... its faster, has better tactile feedback, is softer, leaves a smoother and more even finish, works better on wear resistant steels, etc. All in all, its a great stone that works equally well for single bevel knives as it does for double bevel knives. I've found it works best if you let the mud build up on the surface (it gives an increase in cutting speed even).

The 600 is a new and improved version. We went back and reworked some aspects of it since our first run... this one has better tactile feedback, is faster cutting, and leaves a more even and smooth finish. Its really the first coarse splash and go stone i've used and liked (*under $400).

Some other interesting notes about these stones is that they can also be soaked long term if you would like. I've had mine in water for over a year with no ill effects. However, you should be careful about how you dry them... if they dry too quickly, hairline cracks can develop. When being used as a splash and go stone, they do soak up a bit of water initially, but they are quick to start holding water on the surface.

Anyways, thats the deal... i hope you guys will give the new stones a shot... i think many of you will find them to be quite to your liking.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi.html


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

by the way... when i say i like the stones better, i mean SIGNIFICANTLY better. I'm REALLY happy with how these ones turned out.


----------



## panda (Sep 27, 2013)

got the 600 yesterday and gave it a full workout (6 knives), this thing definitely lived up to its expectation. the feedback is great and really does cut fast, yet finishes like a 1k edge. very thrilled with this stone!


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 27, 2013)

JBroida said:


> by the way... when i say i like the stones better, i mean SIGNIFICANTLY better. I'm REALLY happy with how these ones turned out.



Is it synthetic?

Do you carry something in the 2-5k range that's JNS


----------



## JBroida (Sep 27, 2013)

yes... the gesshin 1200 is synthetic

in the grit range you're looking at, we have monzento... soft and muddy too.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/tennen-toishi-natural-stones/monzento.html


----------

